# Berry plants



## icantcatchfish (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello everyone. I'm trying to grow some blueberry, blackberry and strawberry plants i just purchased from local nursery. Any tips, advices and do's and dont's sure appreciated thanks!


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

icantcatchfish said:


> Hello everyone. I'm trying to grow some blueberry, blackberry and strawberry plants i just purchased from local nursery. Any tips, advices and do's and dont's sure appreciated thanks!


What part of the state do you live in?


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Lots of good info online. I got some blueberry plants over the last couple of years and they are very sensitive to temperature zones. They like cold winters and you have to be selective of the type if you live in mid to south Texas. They like 100% peat moss to grow in and you need more than one for better pollination.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

I know for the blueberry plants you need acidic soil, like peat moss as mentioned above. Nature's Way Resources makes a special blueberry soil mix also.

Tate


----------



## icantcatchfish (Mar 12, 2010)

Barnacle Bill said:


> What part of the state do you live in?


im in houston.


----------



## icantcatchfish (Mar 12, 2010)

tec said:


> Lots of good info online. I got some blueberry plants over the last couple of years and they are very sensitive to temperature zones. They like cold winters and you have to be selective of the type if you live in mid to south Texas. They like 100% peat moss to grow in and you need more than one for better pollination.


oh i went and get some organic top soil instead, guess i better got get some peat moss too eh?


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm in Houston too and my blueberries are doing well in half whiskey barrel containers. I have Sharpblue, Southmoon, and Gulf Coast bushes that are specifically for our temperate zone #9. Look at Heartlandblueberries.com for good plants and info.


----------



## icantcatchfish (Mar 12, 2010)

tec said:


> I'm in Houston too and my blueberries are doing well in half whiskey barrel containers. I have Sharpblue, Southmoon, and Gulf Coast bushes that are specifically for our temperate zone #9. Look at Heartlandblueberries.com for good plants and info.


how long have you been growing your blueberries now? They usually pop out after 2nd and 3rd years right? You ever plan to move them to a flower bed?


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

you guys should really try huckleberries!


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

This is the third year for my Southmoon and it is loaded. I have five other new bushes and pulled off most of their blooms to promote bush and root growth their first year. Blueberries seem to do better after the first year or two. I kinda like mine in containers because they drain well and are easy to move around if necessary so I won't put them in the ground unless they get too big. I don't have a good sunny location available.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I would look for some of that light weight netting to put all up around them. Birds will be your enemy.


----------



## icantcatchfish (Mar 12, 2010)

tec said:


> This is the third year for my Southmoon and it is loaded. I have five other new bushes and pulled off most of their blooms to promote bush and root growth their first year. Blueberries seem to do better after the first year or two. I kinda like mine in containers because they drain well and are easy to move around if necessary so I won't put them in the ground unless they get too big. I don't have a good sunny location available.


good to know.. do you put 100% peat moss in your pots/containers or top soil with partial PM?
how often you fertilize them blues?


----------



## icantcatchfish (Mar 12, 2010)

scwine said:


> I would look for some of that light weight netting to put all up around them. Birds will be your enemy.


actually i got a spare old castnet i'm thinkin bout using for plants protection :rotfl:


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

I sure envy you guys who are doing well with blueberries. Over the past 15 years on our place by Needville I've tried every variety recommended for the south. I've dug 6 holes that I could have buried a cow in and spent a small fortune filling those holes with half peat moss and half soil (sometimes potting soil and sometimes top soil). I've kept them watered and worried over them as much as I did my kids. All together I have put in 20 plants in 15 years. I have yet to see a single blueberry and the last of my plants died two years ago. I guess some of us have what it takes and some of us have to grow beans and cucumbers.

At least I don't have to go out there and chase the bears away. :wink:


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I had the same luck with them as Jim. Thus far, blueberries are the only thing that we've been unsuccessful at cultivating.

Strawberries are easy, although they need to be replaced every 2 or 3 years as their yield will decrease.... just save & replant the runners & you'll be good to go. We mulch our strawberries with pine needles that I get from a gal that I work with... to help keep the weeds down & conserve moisture. It also keeps the fruit clean.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Try planting in containers with 100% peatmoss. I've planted six and all are doing well. Read the heartlandblueberries web site for types, care, and fertilizing info. Everything likes blueberries including birds and squirrels. I'm thinking about getting one of those plastic owls to scare them away.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

I've never had luck with them either. I might try them again this year. I'll put in a pure peat moss area of my garden and maybe that will help. Thanks for the tip tec..


----------

